# Adresse IP non-assignée et CPL



## zorkwolf (8 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Mon père a un hôtel dans lequel il a fait installé un  CPL (Devolo) il y a quelques années. Nous avons des bornes en Ethernet  et une bonne CPL Wi-Fi. Récemment, certains clients n'arrivaient pas à  se connecter à Internet. L'un avait un Mac, l'autre un Windows. Ce que  je trouve étonnant c'est que, que ce soit moi sur mon Macbook Pro, ma  mère sur son iMac ou mon père sur son Windows, nous pouvons nous  connecter au réseau CPL sans problème et pouvons accéder à Internet (en  temps normal, on utilise le Wi-Fi de la Livebox). Mais certains clients  n'y arrivent pas. En effet, ils sont connectés au réseau sans pour  autant avoir accès à Internet. En y regardant de plus près, je me suis  rendu compte que l'adresse IP était auto-assignée. J'ai cherché sur  différent forums qui traitaient du sujet, mais comme ici, certaines  personnes ont accès à Internet et d'autres non, je me suis dit que le  problème était différent, c'est pourquoi j'ouvre un nouveau sujet.

Ma  question est : le problème viendrait-il du CPL ou de l'ordinateur (qu'il  soit Mac ou Windows) ? Dans un cas ou dans l'autre, que faut-il faire pour que tout le monde puisse accéder à Internet ?

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement,

zorkwolf


----------



## zorkwolf (9 Août 2013)

Quelqu'un pour m'éclairer ?


----------



## djm (9 Août 2013)

Une adresse auto-assigné est une adresse dont l'ordinateur se donne afin de ne pas se planter.
Essaie la borne wifi branché au plus près de la borne cpl jumelée.
Et dès fois , y a t'il eu des travaux électrique dans le batiment? car les bornes anciennes ne marchent pas sur une installation triphasée (les bornes doivent être alimentée sur la même phase)


----------



## jethro2009 (12 Août 2013)

Ce qui est aussi possible, c'est que le DHCP Range du routeur soit trop étroit, donc n'autorise qu'un nombre limité de machines en DHCP. Lorsque le quota est atteint, il arrête d'assigner des IP Locales.

Une façon de vérifier est de brancher une machine en IP Fixe.

On regarde le paramétrage réseau d'une autre machine qui marche, genre:

IP: 192.168.0.45
Masque: 255.255.255.0
Routeur: 192.168.0.1
DNS: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 (par exemple, cela peut être autre chose)

On recopie ces données mais on modifie la première, l'IP: le 45 devient autre chose, par exemple 192.168.0.100

Voilà. Si cela fonctionne, mon hypothèse est juste.

Ce qu'il restera à faire sera d'accéder au paramétrage de la Livebox, aller voir le DHCP et par exemple lui demander d'assigner des IP locale de (par exemple) 192.168.0.100 à 200, cela permettra à 100 machines de se connecter !

JLM


----------



## zorkwolf (14 Août 2013)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Ce qui est aussi possible, c'est que le DHCP Range du routeur soit trop étroit, donc n'autorise qu'un nombre limité de machines en DHCP. Lorsque le quota est atteint, il arrête d'assigner des IP Locales.
> 
> Une façon de vérifier est de brancher une machine en IP Fixe.
> 
> ...



C'est possible que le problème vienne de là car peu de temps après, le même client qui n'avait pas accès à Internet y a eu accès.
Donc pour vérifier si c'est bien celà il faut que je paramètre manuellement le réseau en changeant simplement la dernière partie de l'adresse IP. Et si il y a accès à Internet, cela signifie que la range du routeur est trop étroite ? Ou est-ce s'il n'y a pas accès à Internet ?


----------



## jethro2009 (14 Août 2013)

zorkwolf a dit:


> Et si il y a accès à Internet, cela signifie que la range du routeur est trop étroite ?



Exactement !


----------



## zorkwolf (19 Août 2013)

Et si la range du routeur est trop étroite, je n'aurai plus qu'à aller paramétrer la Livebox pour qu'elle soit plus large et délivre plus d'adresses IP ?

(Désolé je vérifie d'avoir bien compris ^^)


----------



## jethro2009 (20 Août 2013)

C'est bien cela. N'hésitez pas à voir large, cela n'aura aucune incidence sur le reste. 

JLM


----------

